# How long after skim coating...



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

i would wait a day. But if it is a true skim coat it will dry very quick. you could probably get away with it after a few hours.


----------



## 2600truman (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks, that helped.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I guess it will depend on how much you are leaving on. If you are just smooothing out a painted surface or bare drywall then it will dry quick. if it is a rougher texture or larger voids then it may take a day.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Also depends what kind of joint compound you are using. Quick drying compounds may dry to the touch in as little as 20 minutes. The chemical reaction behind the dried mud may still be occurring beyond the listed curing time. In most cases I wait 24 hours after the skim coat to sand. After the clean up I will prime the walls with flat white paint (actually works better to prevent flashing than primer). Then you can check the walls for areas that need to be pointed up. After point up prime the areas you pointed up and you are ready for color application.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

what is flashing?


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

beerdog said:


> what is flashing?


Flashing is when the underlying surface shows through the painted surface in certain lighting situations. Basically when you look at the wall after it is painted and you are able to see the joint lines and nail spots through the paint.


----------



## 2600truman (Jul 17, 2009)

why does white paint work better than primer? 
a lot of people have suggest I use Guardz, which is supposed to seal fresh drywall, or compound work...


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Primers do not contain enough resin to even out the porosity of the different surfaces (compound/sheetrock). Sealers even out the the porosity but don't correct variations in textures. Latex flat finish provides good coverage, minimizes flashing, corrects texture variations, and evens out variations.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Interesting. I do not doubt you, but why do the paint stores never recommend this?


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

beerdog said:


> Interesting. I do not doubt you, but why do the paint stores never recommend this?


Most people working in the paint stores regurgitate what ever is told to them by whoever trained them. I have run into a few guys over the years that knew their stuff but most don't. It also fattens their bottom line more to sell you primer and paint than just the paint. Most will tell you one coat of primer and two coats of paint. The same job may be able to be completed with two coats of paint (some colors excluded). Remember you can have the base coat tinted to match and then if you want satin finish only the top coat needs to have satin sheen.


----------



## little red hen (Jun 4, 2021)

I am skim coating my walls to remove the swirl textures. There is a gap between the wall and frame where we hung dry wall to close a hallway closet. Should I continue to apply joint compound or try to caulk? If I caulk which caulk works better over joint compound?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Use a flexible caulk like SW’s MaxFlex or you can usually find Red Devil’s Big Stretch at any big box store. Of course if the crack is more than a1/4” wide, you should finish it like a traditional drywall joint tape and mud.


----------

